

Ask HN: Is there a Rapportive-like service to get info on your customers? - martinshen

I&#x27;d love to (and pay for) an API that I could plug into my admin panels to figure out a little context about my customers.&lt;p&gt;For example: it&#x27;d be great to know where they went to school, where they work and have links to their LinkedIn etc.&lt;p&gt;An amazing added feature could be to alert me anytime a specific type of user has signed up.&lt;p&gt;We have our customers&#x27; emails and names.&lt;p&gt;Anyone know of such a product&#x2F;service?
======
pmtarantino
You could do something with the API provided by
[http://www.emailsherlock.com/](http://www.emailsherlock.com/)

